# Whats the best clutch kit



## Cody

Im wanting to buy a clutch kit for a 2007 Can-Am Outlander 800 HO. I do alot of mud riding but I also like trail riding and dont wanna lose my top end, but I want more low end than the stock. I have 30" Silverbacks. What color primary and secondary springs and weights? Or what KIT? Any info is appreciated!


----------



## brutemike

Call EPI and ask them thats about all I got for ya.


----------



## rewired

You can call Adam at Airdam Clutches. He is one of the best with Can Ams. He is located in Vicksburg, MS.


----------



## KMKjr

I've heard there is no better and He's a local boy too!!

http://daltonindustries.com/products_canambrp_clutchkits.asp


----------



## Cody

Thanks guys. Ill give one of them a try


----------



## JPs300

The "best" is to ditch the crappy stock primary and go CVTech through airdam. - More power everywhere & better belt life.


----------



## chadwyk

The best clutch kit for the Can-Am is QSC adjustable clutch kit. You can adjust the weight on the fingers so you can get the most out of a "kit". Depending on what your wanting to do, an aftermarket primary would be the best route. Airdam is great for stockish bikes but the QSC can be adjusted for higher power bikes. Both are miles ahead of kits that simply modify the stock clutch.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

^^ disagree to an extent. Qsc is a great clutch IF you know what your doing and can adjust it PROPERLY. EPI is great as well...on a budget. /// clutches by Adam Harvey will snap your neck and make you hold the hell on. By no means am I an advocate for /// clutches, but I have ridden my gade with Qsc clutch work, ridden a really good friend of mines outty 800 with epi springs....then I rode a outty max with a /// clutch. SON, I mean to tell ya...there's NO comparison. You will spit on the thought of any other clutch on the market.....IMO!!!! This is my personal experience. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Polaris425

^^ Almost EVERYONE on the commander forum from all over the country, canada, even world, are running /// clutches......


----------



## filthyredneck

Thinking an aftermarket clutch may be next on my list as well after I get me a little lift. Not sure yet.


----------



## Polaris425

I know people have seen me talk negative about /// on several occasions, really it's just personal from back in the day and I guess I need to get over it (but probably wont.. lol) but everyone seems to Love the clutches they are getting from him. Does that mean I'll drop that $$ to get them if I get a commander? No probably not... partly b/c of the COST. But again, everyone on the commander forum loves them.


----------



## Cody

Is there anyone I can send my primary and secondary clutches to and get work done to them?


----------

